# Looking for a share - Bristol



## Paard (13 June 2017)

Hi, I am looking for a horse to share in Bristol. I am BS5 so not vast distances from this!
I am experienced but very out of practise due to work, life, a stint as a broodmare and so on! 
Happy to do yard duties, pay a contribution etc.
Horse needs to be 16hh+ (I'm fairly tall).
Looking for something to do some schooling, hacking and maybe the odd jump if I find my brave pants! No nutters please!
Please PM me rather than reply to this thread as I may miss it.
Thank you


----------

